# New baby buck!



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

We have a baby goat! i'm so excited. it's a little buck. haven't weighed him yet. I took her out for some grass about 12 pm. Some guys from Sears came to give an estimate on our roof soon after, so I went out to tie her in an area with some unfenced area with nice grass, but away from my garden, until the guys left. 

we were sitting there talking about the roof when I look out the window and see a long string hanging. I run out there to put her back into the kidding pen thinking she's about to give birth. as I approach her I see the baby is already under her trying to nurse. I checked on her before putting her out there and nothing. not even a little discharge. the entire thing from labor, pushing, and birth probably happened in 30 min max. if it would have happened at night, I so would have missed the entire thing. 

she still has some stuff hanging out. guessing that's the placenta? right? 

he seems pretty big and healthy. I was expecting it to be smaller. 

thoughts? the billy was a Nubian. do you think the baby is a Nubian too or like her and the ears will just perk up later?

I cut a little on the cord cause it was dragging, and sprayed it with the iodine. should I go shorter or tie it? 

she's got a lot of milk, but he's having a hard time with the big teat. will he just eventually figure it out?

also, she's naturally polled, but the billy was not, and I can feel little stubs on the baby. does that mean he'll have horns? how soon should he be polled?

thoughts on names?

i'm so excited....  good guess on the person that guessed a week.


----------



## mcsage (Jun 21, 2013)

If he's still having trouble with the teat, I'd milk her out and bottle feed to be certain that he gets the necessary colostrum -?in the timeframe that his body will still take in the mother's antibodies. 

As far as disbudding... I hate doing it or seeing it done. But the sooner the better. We disbudded our last buckling on day two. Our new doeling is a week old now and her buds have just started to appear. We're going to have her done tomorrow. 

I'm such a whimp when it comes to disbudding; I have to leave the room.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely milk the teats out a bit so they are smaller. You can either feed the boy some of it or freeze it to have just in case. I hope he is nursing by now.

You will be able to tell if he will have horns within a couple of days. He will probably remain with the long ears.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I think he finally nursed some. If he was hungry he would drink from the bottle easily right? I offered him some and I know he had a little but then seemed uninterested and tried to go back and nurse off the doe.

The kidding pen is dark. Will the baby buck be ok without eating all night? Or should I leave a light on in there.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Hes got runny orangery loop now. Is this normal? He seems to be eating some but not a lot.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Is it liquid or mushy? You can give him about 2 ccs of Pepto bismol and it will clear that right up.

Congratulations on your new baby! That little face could make anyone smile


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Its mushy. Enough to get smeared on hind legs and below tail.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Holey goat her teats are huge


----------

